# Cheer up!



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

If you sometimes feel a little useless, offended or depressed . . . .

Always remember that YOU were once the fastest and most
victorious little sperm out of millions


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## crazyazz (Sep 26, 2012)

good one :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: we are all winners really


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Truly a shot in the dark !!


----------



## PlusTT (Oct 9, 2012)

Like it :lol:


----------

